# I'm just hating this!



## distantdawn (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello everyone. I have read many of your stories and most all of them relate to my own. To start of on the wrong foot, I would first of all like to tell everyone that coming here and realizing what I have (DP/DR) and reading all your stories and letters was indeed a huge slap in the face. The reason? All the hoplessness and the glum and most especially the chronic dp stories and the sadness that is everywhere when it comes to this syndrome (or disorder or whatever!). When I first came to this sight I had atleast a little glint of hope that I could get better and now I have nothing. Is there a cure? Nope. I actually would rather have cancer than to live with this hell, knowing that it will probably never go away and I will never feel right again. I can understand all the sadness and confusion here. Look, I am just really frusterated as I am sure everyone else is. WOULD YOU LOOK AT ALL THESE SERIOUSLY DISTURBING FORUMS AND TELL ME THAT EVERYTHING WILL BE OKAY? those dp suffers who have suffered with this for decades I AM SOOOOO SORRY. It is just sickening!!!!! There has GOT TO BE SOMETHING TO DO ABOUT THIS! GOD HELP US! and yes, you know that it is as bad if not worse than I am making it. You are living it....so you have to know.


----------



## HopeFloats (Dec 22, 2005)

There are also SUCCESS stories and a lot of great advice, recoveries in process,etc. Did you miss those??


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello JuJubee123

I just read your post and to my family this DP is no big deal they act like nothing is wrong with me but little do they know! Then I read your post and hear you make it sound excactly what it is HORRIBLE! Thanks, Anyways, Just knowing that i have people I can talk to that have it too, But I have felt the same way you do like theres NO hope! but after so many years of being alone with this then finding a site like this! where there is so so many people feeling like I do! well they have to find a cure now, just think if 
you were the only one well they would never find a cure, 
Hope the best for ya Jujubee123
Rebecca


----------



## Oryiah (Jan 17, 2006)

Sucess is always possible. Its just harder for some then others. Actively pursue help and new treatment options and you most likely will find relief. In the last 10-20 years Psychological breakthroughs have ocurred more then ever before. Every day new treatments and diagnosis are available. We learn more about how the mind works every day so dont lose hope.


----------

